# Black Square/Cubed Bands



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got a new Milbro from England today. It is a beauty, but it came with cubed bands (black). I can't figure the shooting technique to use. The elastics are stiff and perform differently. When I get a good stretch on the bands, my ammo just rockets out the top of the very large pouch. If I barely stretch the bands but do a little flip of the wrist as I gently pop the pouch out my fingers, then I will hit my target but with little force. The shooter is quite small with a 65mm fork width, but I have other small SS that I shoot well. I love the heavy feel of the brass; it feels good in the hand. But what with the bands? Does anyone have advice about proper techniques to use with square bands? Anyone have experience with the little Mibros? I am a newbie with much to learn; all ideas are welcome. Thanks in advance.
ReggieK
(CritterGitter)


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

good catapult that,as for the bands,there an aquired taste.twist the pouch 90 deg,flip on the release,and most importantly dont use anything below 14mm lead,anything smaller will not impart energy into the bands,if anything,16mm would be the way to go.people do use 12mm lead occasiionally but they have been shooting the squares regular.if you cant get big lead,id suggest swapping the squares out and using a tube ie barnet,thera,trumark,attached using the pin method,and then shoot 3/8 steel upward


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got a Milbro Stag Head catapult 2 days ago. It came fixed with black square bands. Strangely I loose all accuracy if I do a strong band pull while shooting. My ammo will almost always fly right out the top of the pouch. How do I improve this? It is strange that I have good accuracy if I use very little band stretch and if I flip the Milbro as I shoot. Ammo impact is very light, however. Does anyone have experience with these black square (actually they are cubed) bands? I love the heft and overall feel of this little Milbro shooter, but I couldn't prove this with my lousy aim. What to do??? Anyone???
ReggieK
(CritterGitter)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well Reggie,those cubes will last just about forever,but they are a little stiff. Most people when using them tend to use very heavy ammo and do pretty good with them. Those cubes like the heavy stuff. Try a heavier ammo (lead) and see how you do. Flatband


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Marcus thank you. You may have gone right to the source of my problem. I do my practice shoots indoors on the second floor of my house while using Airsoft BBs that weight .20g. This allows me to get in more hours of shooting without the worry of damaging walls and furniture during these winter months. I wife is never the wiser as long as I clean up all the BBs. They have worked fine with all my other SS. Many thanks to you!!! Steel size would have never occurred to me. I owe you one a big one. ReggieK


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Flatband,
Marcus said the same thing. I have some heavy ammo that I will practice with. I just have to shoot the heavies outdoors. Sounds like these bands may outlive me. I like them, they are durable,but VERY stiff. Why do you think Milbro installed them? Are squares popular in the UK? I like the little Milbro shooter too. Can't wait to get my shots back on paper with it. I anticipate that it will make a great little hunter. 
Tell me too, how can I purchase some of your bands? I read how great they are. Maybe 4 sets would be good to keep on hand. How do I buy? What will they cost?
Thanks again, Flatband.
ReggieK


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

as others have said it's all about the large ammo and another thing is it takes a fair bit of breaking in, try standing on the handle of your catapult grab the pouch in your hand and do bicep curls, do 50 on each arm for a week then after that they should be getting there, thats what i do with all my catapults as i use squares, you won't get massive speeds but it'll shoot any ammo of any weight at pretty much the same speed weather it's 9.5 mil steel 12 mil lead or 16 mil lead it'l all go at about the same speed, it also needs to be drawn as far back as possible, the good thing is that the bands will alway's be there ready to go when you are, and will shoot most ammo to the same POA so you can shoot whatever you want out of it weather scrap metal, lead shot or stones.


----------

